# 1966 FLOWN GEMINI BRASS FLASHLIGHT



## Guy's Dropper (Dec 12, 2008)

I just saw this thing on Ebay, and I was thinking how cool it would be to own. The flashlight collector's dream light... Price: $1800! Ouch

How many of these lights were made, I wonder? Anyone know what kind of batteries/bulb they used?


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 12, 2008)

Not sure how many were made, but discussion here seems to point to a unique and very expensive silver oxide battery. The light has a warm tint, with a very narrow hotspot and a very broad spillbeam.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 22, 2008)

Now they just use simple Maglites in space = $10.


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 22, 2008)

Back in those days they spent small fortunes on NASA equipment for example in 1965 they purchased 34 mechanical pencils at a total cost of $4,382.50, or $128.89 per pencil.

http://history.nasa.gov/spacepen.html


----------

